# Tips For Folding & Storing Your Apparel



## TimeWithoutTheE (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello everyone!
I figured I would share with you some of the tips I have picked up about keeping and maintaining your brand's apparel. From storing and bagging your tees.
Hope you guys like it!

Tips For Storing, Folding And Keeping Your Tees Fresh! | I Am The Trend


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

We used to ahve those folding flaps made of carton. We tried that for a while but those folding manuslly still maintained the lead so we discontinue them. Maybe one just need to do it consistently for a longer while but we did not force the staff to change the manual folding(over a cardboard insert) they were used to. I would think that teaching new personnel would be easier or maybe we did not do it right. 

I think that "always" poybagging shirts just for the eventuality of rain leaking through the roof can be a little ridiculous though. However, polybagging to kep the shirt clean is sensible. In some palces, the folded edges can get dirty quite quickly. But that should still take weeks though unless you store them in a room besides a busy stret and with an open window.


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Bro(James) lol.
Yeah the rain part was more of a sarcastic way to make my point and unfortunately it is because of a true story. Also with the recent emergence of Bed Bugs that can eat through fabric I think it is a good idea. Plus even if something or an object ends up in your shirt and you don't see it when putting it in your mailer it could end up popping out when a customer opens it and there goes your branding effort and potentially that customer and whoever they know!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

We do pack our shirts ASAP after final QC.


----------



## lifeworkusa (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Don't put your shirts in clear plastic bins... Made that mistake and lost a bunch of shirts to sun damage


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE (Mar 31, 2007)

CrossYourHeart said:


> Don't put your shirts in clear plastic bins... Made that mistake and lost a bunch of shirts to sun damage


Agreed. I think I wrote in the article to use colored ones. I use a dark Blue for guys and dark Pink for Ladies.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

By plastic bins do you mean you put bagged shirts in a plastic container? Exposure to sunlight is a definte no for both the shirt and the PP plastic.


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE (Mar 31, 2007)

BroJames said:


> By plastic bins do you mean you put bagged shirts in a plastic container? Exposure to sunlight is a definte no for both the shirt and the PP plastic.


Agreed! 
I wouldn't have ANY of my apparel or anything to do with my company exposed to sunlight even at an event. Also bring tables and sheets to cover anything that might be out and in the sun.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Not only are my shirts folded, in bags, in plastic bins. But I also keep them in my basement where there are no windows. Extra safe =)


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

good info. thanks guys!


----------

